# got some bangin' jams/not jams



## felixgata

Hola a todos,
Estoy traduciendo una novela infantil muy alocada que trata de unas ovejas cuya misión es devolver la vara (un móvil que alguien ha tirado de un globo aerostático) al dios Aries. Una de las ovejas es Links, un carnero rapero que "documenta" con sus raps la misión de las ovejas. Cuando el móvil suena y las ovejas creen que es el dios Aries hablándoles, Links dice:

"Cool. Aries got some bangin' *jams,* innit..."
"*Not jams*!" cried Sal [la oveja piadosa del grupo], who didn't konw what jams were. "Lord Aries was begging us to hurry!"

Llevo días dándole vueltas, pero no encuentro una palabra/expresión para "jam" que funcione. Debe ser algo que Sal, la oveja más seria y mayor del rebaño, no entienda. He pensado en "marchoso", pero no me convence.
Se os ocurre una buena traducción? Cualquer idea que me aportéis me servira.

Por si os interesa, en este link explica el argumento:

http://thiskidreviewsbooks.com/2011/...warrior-sheep/

Muchas gracias por adelantado,

Gata​







 Reply 


 Reply With Quote


----------



## MyArb

"Bangin' jams" is slang for "good music/songs." However, I don't understand Sal's response "Not jams!" Is there another reference to "jams" anywhere in the book? The only other meanings I can think of are food (strawberry jam), a predicament (we got ourselves into a jam), stuck (as in a traffic jam), shove (to jam everything into the box), and "jams"--colorful shorts popular in the U.S. in the 80's-90's. Could Sal be expressing his disgust of the out-of-style shorts?


----------



## felixgata

Hola MyArb,
A mí también me confunde la respuesta de Sal, "Not jams". No he dicho que la novela es británica, por lo que no creo que Sal se refiera a los shorts de los que hablas. Y no hay más referencias a jams en el libro. Se me ocurre, dado que están de misión y se ven en apuros, que a lo mejor Sal cree que Links está hablando de "apuros" y ella lo niega, pero no creo que vaya por ahí. Veo que está difícil la cosa...
Muchas gracias y saludos,

Gata


----------



## mijoch

"jams" are "jam sessions". Musicians get together and play and improvise for enjoyment. They're often "jazz".

M.

I don't think anysheep could hear Aries asking for help. He/her is probably like lots of gods---------doesn't say much. Sal interprets the music as a cry for help. Thinks I.


----------



## felixgata

Sí, ya lo sé, mijoch. Pero no tengo claro a qué se refiere el segundo "jams". No puede ser eso, porque Sal no sabe el significado de la palabra...
Muchas gracias,

Gata


----------



## Masood

Creo que _bangin' jams _se refiere a la _música bonita _del tono de llamada del móvil cuando sonaba.


----------



## felixgata

Sí, yo también lo entiendo así, Masood. Pero sigo sin tener claro el significado de "Not jams!" ni se me ocurre una expresión o palabra en castellano que funcione en ambos contextos.
Muchas gracias y saludos,

Gata


----------



## Masood

felixgata said:


> "*Not jams*!" cried Sal [la oveja piadosa del grupo], who didn't konw what jams were. "Lord Aries was begging us to hurry!"​



What does _piadosa _mean here? Kind-hearted? Good-natured? Naive?​


----------



## felixgata

Religiosa. Sal es una oveja que se sabe de memoria "The Songs of the Fleece", un poema con tropecientas estrofas que es una especie de Biblia y explica la historia de las ovejas. Es la oveja mayor de todas y la que cree con más fervor en la misión de devolver la vara a Aries. Como ves, la novela es un poco alocada...
Saludos


----------



## lanueva

Bueno, en mi familia, y en muchas familias por aquí, con los niños usamos _jams_ como abreviatura de _piyama._

Les digo, "Go get your jams on, it's time for bed!"

No sé si esto podría ser lo que intentaba decir la oveja.


----------



## felixgata

Pues podría ser, lanueva. Aunque, no sé, porque Aries es un carnero y no creo que lleve pijama . 
Muchas gracias,

Gata


----------



## Masood

felixgata said:


> Religiosa. Sal es una oveja que se sabe de memoria "The Songs of the Fleece", un poema con tropecientas estrofas que es una especie de Biblia y explica la historia de las ovejas. Es la oveja mayor de todas y la que cree con más fervor en la misión de devolver la vara a Aries. Como ves, la novela es un poco alocada...
> Saludos


Perdona. Sí, religiosa, mi error. Quizá es que aquella oveja no sabe nada de música 'pop', siendo religiosa y pensaba solamente en 'mermelada' como el significado de 'jam'.

Not jams!...¡nada de mermeladas! [??]

This is my guesswork, felixgata.


----------



## felixgata

Sí, yo también creo que debe de ser eso, pero ¿no sería "No jams" en vez de "Not jams"? A lo mejor es hilar muy fino...
Muchas gracias, Masood, de nuevo,

Gata


----------



## mijoch

Link says--------got some good banging jams--------music from the phone.

Sal doesn't understand that meaning------jam in slang can mean "good luck"-------he's got jam (mermelada) on it.

She says-------not jams (having good luck, enjoying himself, etc.)----Lord Aries was begging us for help.

M.


----------



## lanueva

Gata, fui al sitio web que mencionaste -- ¡qué libro más divertido!

Los autores son de Inglaterra, me parece, así que, digo yo que _jams_ ha de ser _mermeladas_.  Pero lo que buscas es la forma de traducir eso al español sin perder el juego de palabras, si no me equivoco.

Así que tenemos que pensarlo todos ...


----------



## felixgata

¡Ah! Tiene sentido, mijoch. ¡Y ahora cómo lo traduzco!
Muchas gracias, de nuevo,

Gata


----------



## felixgata

Sí, lanueva, el libro es divertidísimo, pero también dificílismo, con raps, poemas y juegos de palabras mil. Suerte que cuento con vosotros .
Saludos,

Gata


----------



## maidinbedlam

Siguiendo la idea de la música para el móvil...

"Aries tiene un tono muy chulo...."
"Muy chulo?" dijo Sal, que no sabía lo que era un tono. "Aries nos está pidiendo que nos demos prisa".


----------



## Masood

Another possibility is that *jams *refers to *traffic jams *(are the characters driving?), i.e. a play on words.

I say this because the full sentence is:
_"Not jams! Lord Aries was begging us to hurry!"_

No hables de atascos, por favor! Tenemos que tener mucha prisa!


----------



## felixgata

Buena propuesta, maidinbedlam. La única pega es que Links no sabe que el aparato es un teléfono móvil: se cree que es la vara de Aries. Si en vez de tono pudiéramos emplear algo coloquial que Sal no entendiera.

A bote pronto, se me ocurre "éxitos" (por hits), pero no sé...
Muchas gracias, 

Gata


----------



## felixgata

También tiene sentido, Masood, pero los personajes todavía no van motorizados (¡más adelante, viajan en camíón, avión y tractor!).
Muchas gracias, de nuevo,

Gata


----------



## maidinbedlam

felixgata said:


> Buena propuesta, maidinbedlam. La única pega es que Links no sabe que el aparato es un teléfono móvil: se cree que es la vara de Aries.


Claro. No caí en lo evidente 

¿Quizás algún juego de palabras con "qué marcha más guapa tiene Aries" o algo de ese estilo?


----------



## felixgata

No, no era tan evidente, maidinbedlam. La novela es bastante loca y no hay nada evidente en ella .
Yo había pensado en "marchoso", pero quizá "marcha" quede mejor. Tengo Hay que terminar de ligarlo, pero seguro que daré con algo aceptable.
Muchas gracias, de nuevo,

Gata


----------



## Sunshine on Leith

Hi
I can understand a sheep not liking jams in the following situations:
Sheep jam, on a road, all stuck together with angry or frustrated motorists behind trying to get through.
When they are all jammed into a limited space, such as, in a lorry that is transporting them.
Worse still, jammed in together ready for the slaughter.  Or wedged,  with their heads stuck into place before the final blow?
All of the above based on the following definitions of ‘jam’:
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/jam
 v.intr.
1. To become wedged or stuck.
3. To force one's way into or through a limited space.
n.
1. The act of jamming or the condition of being jammed.
2. A crush or congestion of people or things in a limitedspace: a traffic jam.


----------



## felixgata

Vaya, Sunshine, cuántas posibilidades me das, y todas muy plausibles.  Pobres ovejitas, ¿no? Mi única duda es la expresión "Not jams!" de Sal. Seguida de su alusión a que Aries les pedía que se dieran prisa. No sé, creo que hay algo se me escapa....
Muchas gracias, de nuevo,

Gata


----------



## marmalade

Hola felixgata.  Es posible que la oveja piadosa entendió mal, y el segundo "jams" significa algo, pero no sé que, hay muchos significados y ningún tiene sentido para mí. Mermelada sería gracioso como malentendido, y no solo porque es mi apodo, pero no encaja con "begging us to hurry." 
 
A lo mejor no es una cuestión de los varios significados posibles de "jams."  Creo que el segundo "jams" no significa nada, por lo menos a la oveja piadosa.  O sea, no es un caso de entender mal la palabra, sino que a la oveja piadosa la palabra no le tiene ningún sentido, y no obstante, reacciona con alarma.  Así lo entendí cuando lo leí la primera vez. Pensé en la oveja piadosa, sintiendo pánico, sin entender nada, gritando ¡no! ¡eso no!  No sé que es, pero ¡no! Tenemos prisa! ¿Es así, el personaje de la oveja piadosa? El resulto puede ser gracioso, depende del personaje -- absurdo, pero gracioso. 

No sé si tengo razón con eso, pero eché un vistazo al enlace, y un libro de ovejas que tienen un baaaton that the robbers want baaaaack es obviamente muy absurdo, gracioso, y bastante difícil de traducir. 
 
Si tengo razón, pondría una palabra que usa los raperos para canciónes/temas, igual de "jams". No sé que será. 

Suerte. 

-- Para aportar algo a nuestra exploración de la palabra "jam", aunque no creo que tiene nada que ver con el caso:  En slang (fuera de modo) de EEUU, "I've got to jam" significa "I have to rush off now / I have to leave." "Jam" tambien puede significar lío, problema:  "I'm in a jam / I'm in a bad situation".


----------



## mijoch

Hi marmalade.

The book is British. In British slang........jam...something desirable-----He's got jam on it.  see Free Dictionary.

Link hears the music and says "He Aries has got jams" (good music).

Sal interprets this as "He Aries has got jam on it" (in a desirable state)

Sal says "Not jams. The Lord Aries wants us to hurry up. (her interpretation of the music).

I don't guarantee that this is the correct solution, but I do say that it is reasonable and coherent in this funny book written in BE.

M.


----------



## felixgata

Muchas gracias, marmalade, por tu extenso hilo. El libro es muy divertido, sí, pero se las trae y espero que, con vuestra ayuda, el resultado sea satisfactorio. Yo también he pensado en utilizar una palabra como tema o éxito para canciones. Quizá pueda quedar bien, si Sal, la oveja piadosa, lo entiende con otra acepción. También me sirve tu primera impresión de que Sal no sabe qué significa lo que dice Links pero simplemente reacciona con un "no". Es muy propio de su personaje. Si encontrara una palabra muy rapera, podría utilizar ese recurso.

Muchas gracias de nuevo, mijoch. Tal como ya me habías "dicho", tu interpretación es muy plausible (ya contaba con ella), pero me cuesta hallar una forma de traducir el juego de palabras. Pensaré en ello.

Saludos,

Gata


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

La verdad es que es complicado. Creo que existe una posiblidad que a lo mejor no hemos contemplado. A lo mejor, no es que Sal malinterprete lo de "jams" sino que simplemente no lo entiende, porque el texto en inglés dice "who didn't know what jams were". En español podría ser algo así:

¡Mola! La verdad es que Aries tiene unos temazos, ¿qué no?
No son temazos-gritó Sal, que no sabía lo que eran los temazos. "Es Aries que nos urge a que nos apresuremos".

Bueno, así lo entiendo yo, aunque no soy nativo, claro está.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## SydLexia

"Vaya musiquita que tiene el Aries, ¿eh?" (o algo más 'rapero')
"Que no es música. ..........."

No me convence la interpretación de "jam on it". Creo que Sal simplemente no conoce la expresión "bangin' jams" y repite una parte de ella. 

syd


----------



## mijoch

Yes---that is good, but doesn't reflect that although Sal doesn't understand Link's "jams", she does have a meaning she knows and applies. It's more than  just not understanding, but also substitution.

M.


----------



## felixgata

Vaya, Ant y Syd, qué buenas versiones me habéis dado.
La de Ant sigue la idea de marmalade de que Sal no conoce la palabra y "temazos" es genial, porque es un poco más rara que "temas" para canciones.
La de Syd logra un juego de palabras muy bien hilvanado.
Muchas gracias a los dos. Ha costado, ¡pero ya tengo la solucion! (dos, de hecho).

Gata


P.D.: Y gracias por lee-ros este hilo tan laaaa-rguíismo .


----------



## felixgata

Sí, mijoch, yo creo, como ya he dicho, que caben ambas posibilidades.
Muchas gracias,

Gata


----------



## marmalade

felixgata said:


> P.D.: Y gracias por lee-ros este hilo tan laaaa-rguíismo .


   
Quiero leer el libro en español cuando terminas con la traducción.


----------



## Masood

Mejor que te pongas en contacto con los autores, si es posible. Seguro que ellos quieren que la traducción sea fiel al original.


----------



## felixgata

Intentaré contactarlos por twitter.
Saludos


----------



## Ishould haveknown

¿Qué os parece "caña" por jams?. ¡Guay, qué caña mete Aries!, ¿no?. Nada de cañas.....nos está pidiendo que...


----------



## felixgata

¡Pues también funciona! A bote pronto, se me ocurre:
-Vaya caña la de Aries.
-Caña, no, vara (que es lo que creen que es el móvil). Aries nos pide que nos demos prisa.

Algo así...

Muchas gracias, Ishouldhaveknown,

Gata


----------



## macame

Otra opción que se me ocurre es hacer un juego de palabras con enrollado y rollo:
"Qué guay. Qué enrollado es Aries, ¿no?"
"Nada de rollos", gritó Sal, que no sabía lo que era ser enrollado.


----------



## felixgata

¡Pues también funciona, macame! Este foro me maravilla.
Muchas gracias, de nuevo,

Gata


----------



## mijoch

I'm begining to think that the author has produced something not clear. To an English reader there'd be no problem----just skate through and get on with the story. That a number of English speakers analysing it more deeply don't come to a positive opinion is a sign of something.

syd's idea is good. She may not have understood "banging jams". That's two words---not the one she didn't understand.

Would a British sheep not understand and give a meaning to "jams"? I don't think so. 

That's the hub here. What did Sal mean with "not jams", and so far I see no definitive answer?

Twit the Russells-----what a good idea.

M.


----------



## felixgata

Muchas gracias, mijoch. Como tú dices, la cosa no está nada clara...
Saludos,

Gata


----------

